# Name Brand makeup dupes



## TESSAISDANK (Aug 4, 2006)

What are the name brand drugstore dupes? The only one I know of is Milani Luminous is suppose to be like Nars Orgasm. What are some other ones? Sorry if this is already somewhere else, I couldn't find any when I searched.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 12, 2006)

This is a great topic, unfortunately I dont know of any


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 13, 2006)

i know that loreal hip has a pigment that is identical to mac's blue brown. i saw it at target but cant remember the name...


----------



## Caderas (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_i know that loreal hip has a pigment that is identical to mac's blue brown. i saw it at target but cant remember the name..._

 
"Intrepid"


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 13, 2006)

i got this from mac_cosmetics on lj 


Amber Lights = Milani: Sun Goddess and Desert Sun, Prestige: Melba

Blue Noir = Prestige: Ink

Cork = Covergirl: Swiss Chocolate

Deep Truth = Loreal: Night Fever (disc.)

Electric Eel = Milani: Atlantis

Glare = Prestige: Golden Sun

Goldmine = Prestige: Golden Retriever

Hepcat = Prestige: Blossom

Humid = Milani: Clover

Hypnotique = Prestige: Saturn

Juxt = Milani: Garden Mist

Melody = Jane: Millionaire

Midnight Blue = Jane: Blue Jeans, Prestige: Horizon

Nocturnelle = Milani: Shock

Pink Freeze = Prestige: Ballet

Pink Venus = Milani: Taffy

Rose = Prestige: Flushed

Sketch = Milani: Marooned

Sushi Flower = Prestige: Love

Trax = Prestige: Flushed

Unreally Blue = Milani: Blue Jeans

Vapor = Prestige: Chilly


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 13, 2006)

i believe the the blue l'oreal hip duo has a dupe for parrot and nyx kiwi is a dupe for guacamole.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Caderas (Aug 14, 2006)

here's another helpful link!  not much, but still some to look at!

http://legacycollection.org/mac/v/lookalikes/


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's one I reference

http://mmlindependant.livejournal.com/


----------



## tinkerbelle (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 
_i got this from mac_cosmetics on lj 


Amber Lights = Milani: Sun Goddess and Desert Sun, Prestige: Melba

Blue Noir = Prestige: Ink

Cork = Covergirl: Swiss Chocolate

Deep Truth = Loreal: Night Fever (disc.)

Electric Eel = Milani: Atlantis

Glare = Prestige: Golden Sun

Goldmine = Prestige: Golden Retriever

Hepcat = Prestige: Blossom

Humid = Milani: Clover

Hypnotique = Prestige: Saturn

Juxt = Milani: Garden Mist

Melody = Jane: Millionaire

Midnight Blue = Jane: Blue Jeans, Prestige: Horizon

Nocturnelle = Milani: Shock

Pink Freeze = Prestige: Ballet

Pink Venus = Milani: Taffy

Rose = Prestige: Flushed

Sketch = Milani: Marooned

Sushi Flower = Prestige: Love

Trax = Prestige: Flushed

Unreally Blue = Milani: Blue Jeans

Vapor = Prestige: Chilly_

 
I love this list!


----------



## tinkerbelle (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 
_Here's one I reference

http://mmlindependant.livejournal.com/_

 

That's a great link!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.beautybrief.com/article_1.html

I also recommend the other ones listed.


----------

